# How early did your US show twins?



## Tink1659

I am getting my US on the 25 and I will be 5 wks 2 days pregnant. I had a miscarrage last month so they want to do a US to date the pregnancy and check on baby. This pregnancy feels different then my last 4 and I so want to have twins! My question is though, when did you get your US showing that there was 2 or more in there? Anyone get one at around 5 weeks or earlier? Will they even be able to see two sacs?


----------



## Tink1659

Anybody?


----------



## DanniBear

I had my scan at 8 weeks, it showed 2 heart beats! I am sure it will show up two sacs if there are! X


----------



## ni2ki

I was 8weeks too, but i was only scanned to see if morning afterpill had worked which obviously it hadnt lol  so husband and i knew they were meant to be  x


----------



## Anna1982

at 5 weeks one sac

at 8 weeks 3 days two sacs and two heart beats


----------



## tryforbaby2

I just found out last night after a visit to the emergency room after some light spotting and sharp ovary pains.....I am 6w 4d and I have 2 babies with 2 heartbeats! Seperate sacs, seperate yolk sac, laying side by side (left and right)......


----------



## ni2ki

Congrats! X


----------



## Laura2919

6 weeks 1 baby - 2 sacs, Sono said failed second pregnancy. 

8 weeks 2 babies - 2 sacs, smaller twin by about 2-3 days but there all the same!


----------



## Tink1659

Thanks Everyone! Congratulations to all of you and good luck with the rest of your pregnancies!!

Dannibear - I hope so!! If there are two, it would be # 4 &5 for me too!
Ni2ki- that would have been a shock! How exciting!
Anna1982- What a fun surprise at that 2nd US!
tryforbaby2- Congrats! glad your ER visit ended on a happy note!
Laura2919- I'm glad the 2nd sac hung in there for you! Do they think that the 2nd twin just inplanted later than the first one or what?

I'll keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Tink - sorry I can't help hun, I only had a scan at 10wks by which time there were 2 very definite babies ;). Good luck x


----------



## Wind

My scan was at 7 weeks. There were two heart beats and two sacs. Good luck!!


----------



## Ashley9603

I found out right at 5.5 weeks,I didnt believe it at first until the tech showed me 2 sacs.Good luck!


----------



## Tink1659

Ashley9603 said:


> I found out right at 5.5 weeks,I didnt believe it at first until the tech showed me 2 sacs.Good luck!

That's awesome! Congrats! do you have a picture somewhere of that first US? Could they hear 2 heart beats that early?


----------



## Tink1659

Wind said:


> My scan was at 7 weeks. There were two heart beats and two sacs. Good luck!!

Congrats! I'm only due a month after you. I hope I'm as lucky to see double! Did you have any idea that there might be two?


----------



## Kristin83

We found out at 6 weeks exactly and heard the heartbeats as well :)


----------



## Hopefull11

I had a scan @ 5 weeks showing 1 7mm sac
another scan 7w5d showing 2 separate sacs, and 2 heartbeats!


----------



## fuzzylu

5 weeks showed one sac, 6 weeks showed 2 sacs one with heartbeat one without.
7 weeks 2 babies with strong heartbeats.

xx


----------



## Ashley9603

Tink1659 said:


> Ashley9603 said:
> 
> 
> I found out right at 5.5 weeks,I didnt believe it at first until the tech showed me 2 sacs.Good luck!
> 
> That's awesome! Congrats! do you have a picture somewhere of that first US? Could they hear 2 heart beats that early?Click to expand...

I never got a picture of that first one,it was an emergency ultrasound as I thought I was miscarrying and technically I wasnt even supposed to see it(hospital policy)but since all was ok she showed me.The heartbeats were low,which concerned them,and they had me give blood over the next 48 hours to make sure my hcg levels rose the way they were supposed to.It was a nervewracking few months after finding out.


----------



## Nivy7272

8 weeks for us! Two little babies on the sonogram. I almost fainted!


----------



## Mamamirfy

My scan was at 6wk5days and it showed two of everything :)


----------



## jlosarah

my scan was at 9 wks 2 heart beats and 2 sacs having my second set x
sarah


----------



## Tink1659

jlosarah said:


> my scan was at 9 wks 2 heart beats and 2 sacs having my second set x
> sarah

second set! Congrats! were they all natural?


----------



## tryforbaby2

wow I see alot of twin boys due this year!!!!

May I ask everyone what the heart beats per minute were in the first ultrasounds of the twins????

Baby A was 180 range 
Baby B was 120 range

this was at 6w 4d.....next ultrasound at 7w 3d.....


----------



## Traysea

At 5w3d I had 1 gestational sac, no heartbeat, no yolk sac. At 5w6d I had a gestational sac and a yolk sac no heart beat. at 6w3d I had two heartbeats.


----------



## Tink1659

Thank you for all your responses!! I'm so nervous, I go to the doctor tomorrow and I hope I'll see two, but I'll be happy to even hear the heart beat of one! I know it's still early, but I'm excited!


----------



## knitbit

I was 7 weeks 6 days. Two sacks and two heartbeats. I had a dating scan the following day which put baby A's heartrate at 180bpm and baby B's at 167bpm. 

GL!


----------



## Kristin83

tryforbaby2 said:


> wow I see alot of twin boys due this year!!!!
> 
> May I ask everyone what the heart beats per minute were in the first ultrasounds of the twins????
> 
> Baby A was 180 range
> Baby B was 120 range
> 
> this was at 6w 4d.....next ultrasound at 7w 3d.....

We saw and heard the hb's at 6 weeks but i didnt get a number until 7 weeks. At that point one baby was at 136bpm and the other was 133bpm which the doctor said was great :) I'm having two boys too..lol


----------



## Tink1659

Well, I got my US today... they only saw one sac and dated me at 4wks 6 days said it was too early for a heart beat and too early to see how many are in the sac so I'll go back in 2 weeks. I'm just glad everything looks good this time! There probably is only one in there, but it's fun to think about twins! Congrats to all you mommies that will have double duty! And thanks for your responses.


----------



## KELLYBD

Sorry I was later than that too, I had bleeding at 8 weeks and expected the worst. I will never ever forget the words I heard.... "well there's your baby and it's heartbeat.....and there's your second baby and it's heartbeat" I've never experienced emotion like it :)
Good luck and I hope you get your wish xx


----------



## Wind

KELLYBD said:


> I will never ever forget the words I heard.... "well there's your baby and it's heartbeat.....and there's your second baby and it's heartbeat" I've never experienced emotion like it :)
> Good luck and I hope you get your wish xx


I know exactly what you mean. When I heard the words, "And there is the other one...." I thought my heart was going to burst. I just lay there crying.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

5 +6 seen two sacs and one heart beat, 7+1 two heart beats :)


----------



## Eternal

I went for an early scan today due to spotting and previous MC, I am 7+4 and Im having twins.


----------



## megamummy

I had a scan at 6 weeks and showed only one heartbeat, 12 weeks scan showed twins x


----------

